
'Nazi gold train' investigators start excavating site in Poland - SQL2219
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/nazi-gold-train-investigators-start-excavating-site-in-poland/ar-CC6h1t?ocid=mailsignout
======
ChuckMcM
Probably has all of the contents from Capone's safe :-) [1]

It is interesting in this day and age how difficult it is to do good imaging
underground. Seems like something computer power and GPUs should be able to
address.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mystery_of_Al_Capone's_Vau...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mystery_of_Al_Capone's_Vaults)

------
ggambetta
While I find this ongoing story really intriguing, it pisses me off a bit that
the actual Nazis plagiarised the plot of my novel!

~~~
keithpeter
_" When I was a teenager we knew something had gone on here. But there was no
one to ask because all the (German) residents were shipped out of the area and
replaced by Poles after the Potsdam Agreement."_

Just have a think about that: displacement leading to loss of historical
continuity. How would people feel ending up in some city possibly hundreds of
miles from where they grew up? Could be a nice sub-plot...

~~~
ggambetta
It's an interesting idea! But I was being literal, my novel actually exists
([http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QPBYGFI](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QPBYGFI))
and one of the major plot points is very similar to this real one. So maybe
for the sequel :)

------
huhtenberg
None of the embedded photos is showing properly. Perhaps change link to
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/08/nazi-gold-
train...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/08/nazi-gold-train-
investigators-start-excavating-poland)?

------
dogma1138
Considering the source of the gold how is this find going to be distributed?

~~~
junto
If there is gold then it has probably come from a number of sources, including
raided banks, the jewellery and gold filings of Jewish prisoners who ended up
being gassed.

I'm not sure how you'd figure out how to divvy that up fairly. I hope that
they find the train and it is just empty out full of weapons, but no good and
no art. Exactly for this reason.

~~~
dogma1138
well as far as gold goes they pretty much ingored the sources during the post
WW2 world gold consolidation and redistribution but now it might be a bit more
complicated. European Jewry wasn't the only source of gold, but it was one of
the prominent ones as France and many other European nations actually stowed
the gold away in the UK and in other places that weren't occupied. If there
are any substantial amounts of goods there there will be a very ugly legal
battle if there aren't goods there then anything outside of anything that
might add to the historical record should probably be scrapped. While some
people might argue that anything from that period has an historical value I
quite disagree we all can assume which people trade in things like Hitler's
dinnerware
[http://www.germaniainternational.com/hitler3.html](http://www.germaniainternational.com/hitler3.html)
these types of items do not hold any historical value in my eyes, because
other than confirming the pretty obvious fact that Hitler have had to eat
dinner from time and that he would probably had some fancy plates it doesn't
really add anything. And these types of items are usually traded by people who
pretty much use them as alter pieces which is probably quite disturbing to
most people.

